# Custom Built Fly Rods



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I want to do something very special for my Son who will turn 21 in a couple months. He's gotten into fly fishing. He's reading, reseraching, and teaching himself. He's also gone out with other fly fishing anglers and learned a whole lot. He has bought everything himself. I did get him a net. 

So I'd really like to do something special for him for his 21st Birthday and see about having a custom 6 wt rod made for him. Including having his name on the rod.

So anyone out there build fly rods and willing to chat with me about having a custom fly rod built for a soon to be 21 year-old. Or could you recommend someone I could contact.

Thanks in Advance,
K2


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

that's really cool. My wife had a GLoomis custom built for me with my name on it years back from a guy in Colorado. It is one of my prize possessions. He'll cherish it forever. Great idea. I don't know anybody here. Maybe call Fish Tech. I bet they have some good contacts.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

I've built rods for guys before. What are you looking for?


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

I've built rods too, I don't think I'm good enough to take on other peoples work :? . Two years ago I made one for my dad for a christmas present. It made a great gift, one that I hope he'll use for a long time still. Just saying, great idea, and your son will love it!! 

Kidder

http://www.kidderfishing.blogspot.com


----------



## Mojo (Oct 2, 2007)

icthys said:


> I've built rods for guys before. What are you looking for?


FWIW, I can vouch for icthys' work.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Call Fish Tech or a few fly shops and ask for some recommendations from those guys. You should hopefully hear the same name more than once and get a good idea of who's consistent.

AWESOME idea by the way!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

icthys said:


> I've built rods for guys before. What are you looking for?


Well I'm as novice as they come when it comes to fly-fishing. So here's my plan, going to take him to a fly shop have him pick out a rod than I'll get all the vitals on: Rod flex, grip, reel seat, rod butt, guides, rod blank, etc. I'll ask the folks for names of individuals who build custom fly rods. May look at getting a kit and go from there. Al Gore's internet has enlightened me also...so more to follow.

So what I'm looking for icthys is a quality built 6wt 9' rod that will last and be a special gift from Mom on his 21st birthday. Very mild mannered, responsible and respectful young man that I'm very proud to call my Son.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Went to Anglers Den in Roy to inquire about this and Wade gave us a card of a guy in Roy who makes fly-rods. THANK YOU ANGLERS DEN. Made our appointment with Ric and a 5wt 4 piece MXt (I believe is the blank) fly-rod is now being built. Going to be a tricked out rod with his name, python skin wrap and rasta thread colors (bob marley) my son wanted...possibly some marbling...so once its all done will be putting up pics. My son is stoked about this and we both were overwhelmed at all the stuff Ric showed us for building this rod...so the camo was gone as soon as my son was shown the snake skins. Should be a rather unique rod.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Can't wait for the pics


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Would you consider an adoption? My 21st passed many moons ago but my birthday is right around the corner. 

Your a great MOM, he will always think of you when that special gift gets used or looked at. My mom bought me luggage for my 21st bday, still to this day I think...?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Got the call today...fly rod was done and ready for pic-up. Specs are as follows for rod. 4pc, 5wt MXt blank, snake guides, Bob Marley Rasta thread (green, yellow, red), camo went out when he was shown snake skin and he picked Python, reel butt, burl reel seat Rod builder even tossed in some homemade flies for him. 

Here's the pics of the finished product...early for his birthday (September) but he's already stoked about heading north to catch his first fish on it.  

Happy early 21st Birthday









Kinda close-up of Rod Maker goodies he gave my son









Reel Seat









Grip









Hook keeper/holder









Snake skin Python Wrap









Reel attached









He was out in the back yard working it...Go get-em buddy can't wait for the pic of the first fish you get on the setup.









:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

That's a good looking rod! I'm sure he'll be using it for many years to come.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool beans!

very special


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice! Customized beautifully. Glad you got it taken care of M. You are AWESOME!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet set up.
He is going to love it for sure.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Mom. Need another son. You can adopt me !!! :lol: Very nice K2.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks like you got taken care of. I wish I'd seen this earlier. My buddy, Jory, makes some sick rods! You can see some of his bamboo and glass builds http://chasintrout.blogspot.com/


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Turned out awesome! Way to go mom.... all spots and some how much did it cost?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome rod


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

drsx said:


> Turned out awesome! Way to go mom.... all spots and some how much did it cost?


Shhhhhhhh its an early birthday present. Cost... well for me its the thought that counts and along with it a very happy guy who will have many memories using that rod I'm sure. Quality guy, whose respectful and very easy going along with hard working.


----------

